# tee potties circulating fake Chris Stevens photo



## Luddly Neddite (May 12, 2014)

*WARNING: THE FOLLOWING LINK CONTAINS GRAPHIC MORBID IMAGE*.
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-mQqFIE9aI...eg/J9oujg2kz2Y/s1600/torture-of-naked-man.jpg

Note the date of this entry:
Bagram: A living hell | roger hollander

Note the date of THIS entry as well:
Florida Squeezed: Tea Party Circulating FAKE Images of Chris Stevens Being "Tortured" (GRAPHIC)



> In their desperate fear of a Hillary 2016 run, the Tea Party is yet again attempting to politicize and propagandize the Benghazi Consulate Attack... This time, with photos that they claim to be Stevens being "tortured and crying for help" as Hillary and Obama ignore his pleas for "seven hours".
> 
> ...
> 
> But, a reverse image search reveals that the photo we see could not have been Chris Stevens being tortured being tortured by Muslims because it was taken prior to the year 2009 and the Benghazi Consulate Attack that Stevens died in was a 2012 incident.  Stevens reportedly died of smoke inhalation.



No big surprise that the desperate right is lying and sending out fake photos. 

What an horrendous way to capitalize on this tragedy. 

OTOH, even Trey Gowdy, who said he would not raise money on these people's deaths is doing exactly that - as are other Repubs. 

They have no shame.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (May 12, 2014)

Say what, Dudley Needledick? They're finally playing your game? Jealous?


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 12, 2014)

I think I'll be bumping this thread every couple of days from now on


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 12, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> I think I'll be bumping this thread every couple of days from now on



As long as they keep posting this picture ...

Gotta fight lies with the truth.


----------



## RandomVariable (May 12, 2014)

Mods got the pic last time, too graphic they says.


----------



## Sherry (May 12, 2014)

Every time the left attempts to accuse the right of not letting this crisis go to waste, they simply highlight the lies told by the left for political purposes. No matter how much wailing and gnashing of teeth produced by the left, the right is not going to let this fade away. Accept it and try to develop a defense other than claiming that nobody cares about this issue. The left looks more foolish by the day when they try to pretend that it doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## asterism (May 12, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *WARNING: THE FOLLOWING LINK CONTAINS GRAPHIC MORBID IMAGE*.
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-mQqFIE9aI...eg/J9oujg2kz2Y/s1600/torture-of-naked-man.jpg
> 
> Note the date of this entry:
> ...




I'm not a fan of either the Tea Party or the group circulating the picture (very limited, from what I can tell), but what's the link between "Uncle Sam's Misguided Children" and the Tea Party?


----------



## flacaltenn (May 12, 2014)

*Moderator Message:

We did this a couple days with the same and similiar images.
Check the WARNING in the OP that I provided. Any graphically morbid images
MUST have a BOLD RED warning preceding it. 

AND the links to the images should NOT use the (IMG, /IMG) html tags. 
Use a raw link so that the image DOES NOT OPEN on the page. 

thanks.. 
flacaltenn*


----------



## asterism (May 12, 2014)

Also, can it be said that someone is "circulating" pictures when the claim was made last year?

Check the date on the blog entry:

Florida Squeezed: Tea Party Circulating FAKE Images of Chris Stevens Being "Tortured" (GRAPHIC)


----------



## flacaltenn (May 12, 2014)

OK Luddly.. Ring the bell. Round 2 on this.. Evidently it's important to you.. So let's see the evidence. 
One of your partisian websites attributes the poster pix to a site called Uncle Sam's Misguided Children.. 

No joke dude -- Uncle Sams Misguided Children ? About Us- Uncle Sam?s Misguided Children

They ARE NOT an affiliated Tea Party organization.. ALTHOUGH their site LINKS to Tea Party sites. 
So AGAIN --- this ain't flying with the truth. And we KNOW -- you just want the truth..  

So do me a favor -- find me ONE TP affiliated site that EVER USED that photo.. 
And let's go for Version 3 of this phoney story -- where-ever you found it..


----------



## edthecynic (May 12, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> OK Luddly.. Ring the bell. Round 2 on this.. Evidently it's important to you.. So let's see the evidence.
> One of your partisian websites attributes the poster pix to a site called Uncle Sam's Misguided Children..
> 
> No joke dude -- Uncle Sams Misguided Children ? About Us- Uncle Sam?s Misguided Children
> ...



Ventura County Tea Bag Brotherhood leader Jerry Ballard USNRet has posted the pix, for example.

*WARNING: THE FOLLOWING LINK CONTAINS GRAPHIC MORBID IMAGE.*
GENERAL PETRAEUS CIA COVER-UP TO PROTECT OBAMA, THERE WAS NO AFFAIR, - venturacountyteaparty


----------



## SmedlyButler (May 12, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *WARNING: THE FOLLOWING LINK CONTAINS GRAPHIC MORBID IMAGE*.
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-mQqFIE9aI...eg/J9oujg2kz2Y/s1600/torture-of-naked-man.jpg
> 
> Note the date of this entry:
> ...



They scream for truth yet post this obscene lie over and over again. It demonstrates a nasty, horrible disregard for his family and friends. And it it proves they don't want the truth about that night they just want to use the Ambassador's memory in the most hypocritical hyper-partisan attack possible no matter the consequence. They have no conscience, if you could look inside their minds you would be seeing the twisted macabre workings of a sociopath. Those who call themselves Conservatives and are really seeking the truth should be outraged at this ghoulish, monstrous lie and call out the perpertrators who act in their name.


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 12, 2014)

Where's the link that shows the TP is using this?

all you gave us was leftist sites making the claim


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 12, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> I think I'll be bumping this thread every couple of days from now on



and when you do, demand luddy prove his accusation.

Liars should be shown for what they are


----------



## edthecynic (May 12, 2014)

SmedlyButler said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *WARNING: THE FOLLOWING LINK CONTAINS GRAPHIC MORBID IMAGE*.
> ...


You have to admire the sheer gall of the Right! They fabricate a phony pix of Stevens and when they are caught in their despicable lie they attack those who exposed their disgusting lie as disregarding the Stevens family! 

There is no scum lower than a CON$ervoFascist!


----------



## asterism (May 13, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > OK Luddly.. Ring the bell. Round 2 on this.. Evidently it's important to you.. So let's see the evidence.
> ...



You should schooly Luddly, at least your link shows where an actual Tea Partier used the image (in 2012 so the OP is still inaccurate) but at least the premise is valid.


----------



## asterism (May 13, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> SmedlyButler said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Fabricate or just don't research their media?

I seem to remember a certain picture of Amb. Stevens being "carried to a hospital" actually turned out to be a picture of him being dragged through the streets in celebration.


----------



## edthecynic (May 13, 2014)

asterism said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > SmedlyButler said:
> ...


At least that is the way the same people who fabricated the phony photo spun it. Why do you still believe them?

Video purportedly shows Libyans rushing to aid U.S. ambassador - CNN.com

Benghazi, Libya (CNN) -- The chaos is palpable, as a throng of Libyans frantically scramble outside a damaged building. Suddenly, a man's body is carried from inside toward an open window -- and the frenzy and sounds become even more urgent, more emotional.
"Get him out!" some yell.
After joyfully discovering the man -- a foreigner, apparently, a voice in the crowd says -- is alive after he's dragged out, fresh screams ring out.
"Allahu Akbar," which translates from Arabic to "God is great," men in the crowd shout. Others raise fists to the sky, seemingly rejoicing that this man has somehow survived.
According to the man who shot the video, the wounded man shown is Chris Stevens, the late U.S. ambassador to Libya.


----------



## asterism (May 13, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



I guess for the same reason I don't believe CNN.

Nieman Reports | What Should News Organizations Do for Access?


----------



## edthecynic (May 13, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > OK Luddly.. Ring the bell. Round 2 on this.. Evidently it's important to you.. So let's see the evidence.
> ...



Looks like flacaltenn took a powder!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 13, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> *Moderator Message:
> 
> We did this a couple days with the same and similiar images.
> Check the WARNING in the OP that I provided. Any graphically morbid images
> ...


 [MENTION=30473]flacaltenn[/MENTION]

My apologies. I really didn't know that you had removed it before.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 13, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > OK Luddly.. Ring the bell. Round 2 on this.. Evidently it's important to you.. So let's see the evidence.
> ...



Thanks for posting proof that the tee potty is using this lie to further their agenda.

I first saw it on a tee potty Facebook site. 

The more they pass it around, the more fools believe it.

Far worse than that is that it shows complete disregard and disrespect for the people who died. Some on the right will do anything to sway public opinion and make them forget that their votes no longer count for anything at all.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 13, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > OK Luddly.. Ring the bell. Round 2 on this.. Evidently it's important to you.. So let's see the evidence.
> ...



At your link the CREATOR of that poster carries on a discussion in that blog about WHERE he got the photo.. ALL the posters he created bear his NAME.. 



> *Comment by Jerry BallardUSNRet* on November 10, 2012 at 6:12pm
> Better yet Vicky, Look all over the Search Engines and see if you find that photo anywhere.. because you won't! The Media never covered it or showed that photo. That photo came from an Arabic Website that I had to translate into English and only when i did that, did i discover it was Ambassador Stevens.



So -- I DOUBT the claim that the Tea Party INSPIRED or LIED about disseminating this picture for any political advantage. All you have is some senior citizen putting together PROTEST signs with bad research. You can piss and moan all ya want -- but it looks silly and childish.

There would be no MOTIVATION for the Tea Party or any other group protesting the lack of a response over this disaster to USE a fake picture.. WHY?????   Because within DAYS of the event --- REAL PICTURES of the body being slung thru the streets were available in the news. PLENTY of REAL photos are and have been available.. 

From my neutral bunker here in Libertarian country, it sure looks like the folks using the body of a killed ambassador for POLITICAL POINTS would be the leftist media and the folks on this thread thanking each other for trying to pin this on the Tea Party. College frat pranks guys.. And the optics of you literally dragging the body out broadly on the internet really stinks..


----------



## flacaltenn (May 13, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > *Moderator Message:
> ...



Not a problem.. Was meant for General Knowledge on how to handle this material properly per the site rules..


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 13, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Actually, the advantage is in changing or influencing public opinion. Read those comments and the comments here. I didn't see even one that questions the accuracy of the photo and you can bet they're all sending it to every nutter in their email address book. And, I haven't seen one comment here indicating a rw poster will spread the word that this is not a photo of Stevens.

That translates to ignorance and ignorance means votes. 

As for the left, they're the ones posting that its really not Stevens.


----------



## Dot Com (May 13, 2014)

SmedlyButler said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *WARNING: THE FOLLOWING LINK CONTAINS GRAPHIC MORBID IMAGE*.
> ...



Boehner (R) was asked 3X about the ghoulish fundraising over the dead & 3X he obfuscated. Today's Repub party is not your father's Repub party


----------



## edthecynic (May 13, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Tea Bag Brotherhood leader Ballard is obviously lying, he could not have searched very hard! Here is a link from 2009, in English, with the original pix. Admit it, the Tea Bag Brotherhood created and spread the phony photo.

*WARNING: THE FOLLOWING LINK CONTAINS GRAPHIC MORBID IMAGE.*
Bagram: A living hell | roger hollander


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 13, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Yep. That's one that I posted along with the notation to check out the date. 

Well before Benghazi.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 13, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> SmedlyButler said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



They are all pros at the Repub SideStep -


----------



## edthecynic (May 13, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Notice even after you give the Right exactly the proof they demand, not only a Tea Bag Brotherhood site, but the site of the very Tea Bag Brotherhood leader who created the posters, they ignore it and then turn it around and attack you for what the Tea Bag Brotherhood did.

Here he is bragging about creating his Tea Bag Brotherhood poster, with the fake photos, in the poster!

*WARNING: THE FOLLOWING LINK CONTAINS GRAPHIC MORBID IMAGE.*
http://images.sodahead.com/profiles/0/0/3/0/2/1/1/7/9/guilty-91959028126.jpeg#guilty


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 13, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Next thing we'll see is a genuine letter from Jerry Ballard in which he swears he was there and actually saw President Obama walk away from the scene.

Or some such similar lie. 

And, some rw's will just bob their heads up and down.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 13, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



So what? It's a freaking protest sign..  Bad research. NOBODY would have ever been influenced or seen it UNTIL you leftists needed some propaganda..... Would STILL be obscure. 

And I bet most politically active Cons check their material and sources much better than this non-story... Don't forget -- this same political prank started out accusing Fox News of using that fake photo, and what was found was that some LEFTIST ZEALOT had altered a youtube video.. 

Don't tell us Independents how holy and ethical you are. All we see is bunch of feuding adolescents with networks and political power behind them..


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 13, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



No. 

Blatantly lifting an old photo and passing it off as something that its not is most certainly not "bad research".

Its lying. Period.



> Don't forget -- this same political prank started out accusing Fox News of using that fake photo, and what was found was that some LEFTIST ZEALOT had altered a youtube video..



I haven't seen this. Would you please post a link? Thank you.


----------



## Howey (May 13, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> So do me a favor -- find me ONE TP affiliated site that EVER USED that photo..



Glad to be of assistance [MENTION=30473]flacaltenn[/MENTION]

If Anything Is Going To Take Obama and Hillary Down It's This...."WARNING VERY GRAPHIC" - Lone Star Tea Party

Benghazi Massacre - Tea Party Nation

A ARCHIVED PHOTO OF STEVENS BEING TORTURED - venturacountyteaparty

Blogs...definitely teabagger blogs...but since the original source was a blog, why not?

Tea Party -- One Lump or Two?

THE PATRIOT.



Ex-Army Officer Accuses CIA of Obstructing Pre-9/11 Intelligence-Gathering » The Constantine Report

P P S I M M O N S News and Ministry Network: Boston Massacre MMXIII



Political News & Views: Ambassador Christopher Stevens Torture Photo From Arabic Website

*American Perspective*: Ambassador Christopher Stevens Torture Photo From Arabic Website (pic) #tcot


Oh. And here's what is probably one of the original sources of the pic:

Pro Libertate: Let's Play "Name That Arab Despotism"!


----------



## flacaltenn (May 13, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



C'mon Luddly.. It's the FIRST thread you did on this topic a couple days ago.. 
The one that was identical to this -- except for you trying to drag Fox News into this. 

Where is your outrage about some leftist zealot editing in this "fake photo" ?? You have none.. Because you duplicated the topic in this thread to take ANOTHER whack at this turd.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 13, 2014)

Howey said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > So do me a favor -- find me ONE TP affiliated site that EVER USED that photo..
> ...



The "One lump or Two" link is broke. 
The VenturaCounty one is the chapter that BallardUSNRet is from and already dealt with.
HE is the origin of MISUING that image. 

The LoneStar link does work -- it IS there. So what? It went viral and folks did not check the source.. Are you as outraged that some leftist Zealot edited a Fox News segment and TRIED to assert that FOX used that image? If not -- why not? 

And normal folks don't care that a wrong image went viral.. Like I said, take that image out and put THESE IMAGES in and the messages are EXACTLY the same.. 

WARNING: ALL IMAGES BELOW CONTAIN GRAPHIC CONTENT --->



https://twitter.com/FastFuriousBOLD/status/249994272152109056

http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/0g8K9MyunGQ/hqdefault.jpg

http://i.huffpost.com/gen/770749/original.jpg

http://i.ytimg.com/vi/kxrcFRO-ViA/0.jpg


See you party animals.. Doesn't matter if there is a poster or two with the WRONG image. These images above make just as excellent propaganda.. You can bitch about a mistake, but you're losing the war.. REAL IMAGES are available...


----------



## edthecynic (May 13, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


please link, I never saw the other thread. I posted the link you asked for, please return the favor.

How do you know it was a "Leftist" editing the photo?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 13, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



He appears to be saying that I made mention of faux. Maybe so, I really don't remember. 

But me mentioning faux doesn't quite equate to 



> Don't forget -- this same political prank started out accusing Fox News of using that fake photo, and what was found was that some LEFTIST ZEALOT had altered a youtube video..



Seems like a lot of work to keep from just admitting the damn tee potty types are lying about Benghazi. OTOH, pretty much the whole R party is doing the same thing.


----------



## edthecynic (May 13, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> C'mon Luddly.. It's the FIRST thread you did on this topic a couple days ago..
> The one that was identical to this -- except for you trying to drag Fox News into this.
> 
> Where is your outrage about some leftist zealot editing in this "fake photo" ?? You have none.. Because you duplicated the topic in this thread to take ANOTHER whack at this turd.



OK, I found the thread and the video you claim was edited by a "Leftist zealot." It turns out that "Leftist zealot" Brenda Battle Jordan is a Tea Bag Brotherhood Republican candidate for Genesee County Board of Commissioners. The phony Stevens photo has since been removed from her description text. So if anyone was trying to make the FOX Gossip Channel look worse than it already is it was a Tea Bag Brotherhood Republican, and NOT a "Liberal zealot" as you falsely claimed. 

You owe all "Leftist zealots" an apology.

*WARNING: THE FOLLOWING LINK CONTAINS GRAPHIC MORBID IMAGE.*
www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBn-9hSLg68

Brenda Battle Jordan's Page - Tea Party Command Center


----------



## flacaltenn (May 13, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon Luddly.. It's the FIRST thread you did on this topic a couple days ago..
> ...



I owe leftist zealots a 1/2 apology for not caring who Brenda Battle Jordan is and not wasting my time checking it out.. But the leftist zealots owe Fox News an apology for falsely sliming them in their zealot like zeal to push this non-issue. The other 1/2 of the apology will arrive when this juvenile diversion about which image is used to make the point that Prez Obama was preparing for a fund-raiser while Amb. Stevens was being tortured and dragged thru the streets --- goes away and gets replaced by an ADULT discussion of shit we still don't know about the event. 

Nobody who has seen the real photos cares except you clowns. The message remains the same regardless of which bloody images are on the poster. 

The fact that you folks care more about a mis-interpreted photo than the actual event places you in the "what difference does it make" camp...
Strange that Hilliary could say that about the CAUSE of the attack --- but her minions think which images go on a protest poster after the fact is a major concern.. 

And CONTRARY to your assertion, the Title Image for that fox YouTube video still shows -- has NOT been removed. 
I know I just deleted the link in your post above  because the graphic image is STILL there.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 13, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> tee potties circulating fake Chris Stevens photo



Is Dudley trying to talk like a New Englander?


----------



## MeBelle (May 13, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > OK Luddly.. Ring the bell. Round 2 on this.. Evidently it's important to you.. So let's see the evidence.
> ...






> Join venturacountyteaparty
> Comment by Marty MacCoy 7 hours ago
> That's not Chris Stevens. The image was taken from here -
> Bagram: A living hell | roger hollander
> ...


First comment under 'photo'.

Look! They even used Luddly links!!


----------



## edthecynic (May 14, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


No, the fact that the Right has to exaggerate what happened shows that even the Right knows there is no there, there without embellishment.

The Right cut funding for security and have to blame everyone else for their decisions. Nobody cares about Sunday show talking points!!! Sunday show talking points did not lead to the death of 4 Americans, funding cuts did.

And I said the pix was removed from the TEXT that describes the video, not the video itself, and the fact remains the pix was placed there by the Tea Bag Brotherhood, not a "Leftist zealot."


----------



## Howey (May 14, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon Luddly.. It's the FIRST thread you did on this topic a couple days ago..
> ...




Wait. So flacaltenn assumed she was a "leftist zealot" because she's buhlack???

There's a word for that. Racist.


----------



## Howey (May 14, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...




You demanded tea party posts and I delivered. Now, like the guy I heard yesterday on the hearings, that's not the answer you wanted.

Well. Tough shit.

And I just clicked that link. It works.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 14, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Its not a "mis-interpreted photo". Its a lie. An outright, flat out LIE.

You can try to spin it any way you want but that's what it is - A LIE.

Just as everything rest of what the right has said and done about Benghazi has been a LIE.




> the Title Image for that fox YouTube video still shows -- has NOT been removed.
> I know I just deleted the link in your post above  because the graphic image is STILL there.



Is this in reference to your previous post about my first thread on this subject?  I still don't know where you are talking about.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 14, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Exactly. 

This horror belongs at the door of the Repubs. They're the ones who refused security that was needed. 

If they had anything, they would have found it in their previous 4-5 "investigations". 

They didn't so they're increasing the number of lies and this photo is just that - A LIE.

They're throwing spaghetti against the wall in hopes something will stick. 

========

Beyond that, why are rw's here continuing the lie? Why haven't we seen even one of them say they don't agree with using lies? Instead, all we've seen is piling on more lies.


----------



## asterism (May 14, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



How did "the Repubs" refuse the security that was needed?


----------



## flacaltenn (May 15, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



A few people making posters with a mis-interpreted photo is a LIE -- but putting Susan Rice on 5 Sunday shows to blame the event on a LIE doesn't matter?? 

Doesn't matter to reasonable folks whether Amb. Stevens BODY is properly depicted. We all know he met a HORRIBLE death. And there are PLENTY of real photos to use and prove that point. Rant on bud.. 

As far as your convienient ignorance goes on that accusation against Fox.. 
Are you denying that this thread is a virtual clone of one you started LAST WEEK? 
Same topic except that the accusation of Lying against Fox News that you made in the duplicate thread?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/353923-fox-tea-party-fake-photos-of-chris-stevens-4.html#post9076026

senility, stupidity, carelessness, or deviousness.. Those are your choices... 
Lucky someone didn't report the duplication or this thread might not exist.. 

What's the deal with this amnesia?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 15, 2014)

It was the Rs who voted to cut security and have never taken responsibility for that. 

Just like this photo - the right does not have to take responsibility for their own actions.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 15, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



I see NO exaggeration between the WRONG pictures and the RIGHT pictures of him being tortured and killed. The RIGHT pictures show him being dragged thru a mob and some have even highlighted the barrel of an AK47 being pointed at his chin. PLENTY of raw emotion available in the RIGHT pictures. . I think the 2 of you are under the impression that he died peacefully.. 

No sir.. This "fake pic" is STILL USED on the YouTube vid link you supplied as a "Title Still".
And it NEVER APPEARS in the actual video of Fox News coverage.. I watched for it TWICE and Fox news NEVER USED IT in that Youtube vid..


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 15, 2014)

R cut security funding but just like this photo, they don't have to take responsibility for their own actions.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 15, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Okay, now I see where you got the fox reference. I should not have included them in this lie even though they're known for lying to further the agenda of the 1% and screw over the little guy. 

Yes, it is the same information as a previous thread and I already apologized for that. As it happens, duplicate threads are pretty much the norm here but that's no excuse for me doing it too. 

None of that excuses the lies from the right.

The worst is that it shows a complete callous disregard for the families of those who died at Benghazi as well as the unnamed victim in the photo. And, the running list of excuses from the right here on this board just adds to that. 

When will even one con step up and say that using that photo is sleazy and dishonest?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 15, 2014)

asterism said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Here's a link to Repub "priorities".

Jason Chaffetz Admits House GOP Cut Funding For Embassy Security: 'You Have To Prioritize Things'


----------



## edthecynic (May 15, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


He was never tortured, he was not dragged through a mob, he was dragged out of his safe house and taken to the hospital. The Right passes that off as "torture" which they established first with their fake photos.

This was already posted earlier in this thread"

Video purportedly shows Libyans rushing to aid U.S. ambassador - CNN.com

Benghazi, Libya (CNN) -- The chaos is palpable, as a throng of Libyans frantically scramble outside a damaged building. Suddenly, a man's body is carried from inside toward an open window -- and the frenzy and sounds become even more urgent, more emotional.
"Get him out!" some yell.
After joyfully discovering the man -- a foreigner, apparently, a voice in the crowd says -- is alive after he's dragged out, fresh screams ring out.
"Allahu Akbar," which translates from Arabic to "God is great," men in the crowd shout. Others raise fists to the sky, seemingly rejoicing that this man has somehow survived.
According to the man who shot the video, the wounded man shown is Chris Stevens, the late U.S. ambassador to Libya.

snopes.com: American Ambassador in Libya Raped and Killed

*U.S. news accounts reported that Ambassador Stevens was not raped and killed by members of that mob, as claimed above: he was alive when brought to a hospital, he bore no external injuries, and he died of smoke inhalation* from the fire started in the attack on the consulate:


----------



## bedowin62 (May 15, 2014)

poor loony left-wing losers; "tea potties" arent the reason your left-wing agenda lies in tatters; arent the reason obama has failed; aernt the reason for RECORD WELFARE AND FOOD STAMPS


----------



## flacaltenn (May 15, 2014)

Closing line of that CNN report is "Perhaps we will never know what happened that night".. And the interview with an eye witness CLEARLY CONTRADICTS the LIES told by this administration about a demonstration.. Attackers were CLEARLY identified as militants carrying out an assault, armed heavily and bearded. BRAGGING about their victory at the "other site" meaning the CIA quarters. So much for the truth eh?

Stevens was dragged and carried for a long time ALIVE, and the number of photos available indicate he was not RUSHED for medical care -- nor are there any indications that ANYONE tried to assist him or resuscite him.. One photo seems to have the barrel of an AK-47 pointed at his chin. 

THIS -- is why A LOT of Americans are appalled.. Including me. That we STILL don't have any details of the attack or aftermath.. Lemme tell you what sets me off. *CNN walked into the destroyed consulate DAYS AFTER and picked up Diary Notes from Stevens off the floor. *

How does that happen??? Where WAS our govt and leadership??? And why do they continue to deny and lie about this attack??


----------



## edthecynic (May 15, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Closing line of that CNN report is "Perhaps we will never know what happened that night".. And the interview with an eye witness CLEARLY CONTRADICTS the LIES told by this administration about a demonstration.. Attackers were CLEARLY identified as militants carrying out an assault, armed heavily and bearded. BRAGGING about their victory at the "other site" meaning the CIA quarters. So much for the truth eh?
> 
> *Stevens was dragged and carried for a long time ALIVE, and the number of photos available indicate he was not RUSHED for medical care *-- nor are there any indications that ANYONE tried to assist him or resuscite him.. One photo seems to have the barrel of an AK-47 pointed at his chin.
> 
> ...


You are pulling that crap out of your ass. The doctor at the hospital said there were no marks on his body. You only have fake photos to back your


----------



## Dot Com (May 15, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Don't hold your breath


----------



## edthecynic (May 15, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Same topic except that the accusation of Lying against Fox News that you made in the duplicate thread?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...ke-photos-of-chris-stevens-4.html#post9076026


The title of the YouTube video that implicated the FOX Rumor Mill was made by the Tea Bag Brotherhood leader, who also added the fake photo wrapper.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 15, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Thank you for your excellent research. 

All we can do is keep repeating the facts and calling out the lies - like that photo.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 15, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Closing line of that CNN report is "Perhaps we will never know what happened that night".. And the interview with an eye witness CLEARLY CONTRADICTS the LIES told by this administration about a demonstration.. Attackers were CLEARLY identified as militants carrying out an assault, armed heavily and bearded. BRAGGING about their victory at the "other site" meaning the CIA quarters. So much for the truth eh?
> ...



Your sources suck.. You know that's a lie from the photo on the cover of the NYTimes.. 
WARNING: ALL IMAGES BELOW CONTAIN GRAPHIC CONTENT --->



http://i.huffpost.com/gen/770749/original.jpg

https://twitter.com/FastFuriousBOLD/status/249994272152109056

http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/0g8K9MyunGQ/hqdefault.jpg

This country will NEVER learn the details. Not if CNN was picking notes from Steven's diary off the floor of the consulate DAYS after the event.. They didn't even care to secure the crime scenes..


----------



## edthecynic (May 15, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


The Times photo is the only real one. The caption on the twitter photo is a complete lie. The body Was in the hospital the evening of Tuesday 9/11, 2012 Eastern time, but you liars have Stevens being raped all day and night Wednesday while Obama was at a fundraiser. Again if the Right had anything real they would not be lying at every turn!!!

There is a 6 hour difference between Benghazi time and Eastern time. So Stevens body was found and transported to the hospital at 7PM Tuesday and by 8 PM Tuesday Eastern time they knew he was dead.

Timeline of Events | Citizens' Commission on Benghazi

September 12, 2012

12:30 am

After delay, six-man security team leaves from nearby Tripoli to travel to Benghazi to assist.

1:00 am

Local Libyans find remains of Ambassador Stevens and transport him to Benghazi Medical Center.

1:30 am

Six-man security team arrives in Benghazi.

1:30 am &#8211; 4:30 am

The Tripoli rescue team was delayed for 3 hours at the Benghazi airport by Libya Shield militia members who fought Qaddafi under black flag of Islam, but were used as &#8216;security&#8217; by the Benghazi mission.

2:00 am

Embassy Tripoli receives cell phone call indicating that Ambassador Stevens&#8217; body is at hospital, but Tripoli rescue team cannot go there, as it is controlled by Ansar al-Sharia, &#8220;which just attacked the mission.&#8221;


----------



## asterism (May 18, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...





> "We had the correct number of assets in Benghazi at the time of 9/11," said Charlene Lamb, the deputy secretary of state for diplomatic security in charge of protecting American embassies and consulates around the world.



House probes security leading up to Libya attack - CBS News


----------

